# Rename Folder full of Images from Text File List



## mfuse (Jun 5, 2002)

I want to rename a folder full of files from a list. 

I had a friend create a shell script, but it doesn't work. He created it for the "ksh" and of cource the Mac doesn't have it. 

Here is the script: 

#! /bin/sh 
IFS="," 
cd images 
while read ID OLDNAME NEWNAME JUNK ; do 
    echo -n "Renaming $OLDNAME to $NEWNAME..." 
    mv $OLDNAME $NEWNAME 
    echo 
done < /list.txt 

I made a change and am using "sh" but am getting a 
"name_file.sh: can't open input file: name_file.sh" 
message. 

Anyone have a fix?


----------

